# Insane Apistogramma photo



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Check out this apistogramma photo I got. It is my A. cf. agassizii BBCS. Really neat fish with lots of character. The pair is so fun to keep. I have these in a 20L. I also have some juvies in a 7g and 2females in a 30g. The momma fish is raising another brood right now.










This is a really nice example. The fish does not always look like this. Near breeding time the fish is in rare form like this. This is almost at its best in the photo. You can see his typical posture in the video below.

Check out the A. cf. agassizii BBCS video here


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful fish, and a great snap shop! How many pics did you burn through before you were able to get one like that? I'm amazed how similar the female looks to the female _A. cacatuoides _I had.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

super nice!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you would be willing to sell some of the fry when they get big enough would you? i was thinking some apistos for my 125g when it's ready.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

davemonkey said:


> Beautiful fish, and a great snap shop! How many pics did you burn through before you were able to get one like that? I'm amazed how similar the female looks to the female _A. cacatuoides _I had.


Pics or years?  Right now this is a lifetime moment and lifetime fish for me.

You are right. Most females look similar at first glance.

Thank you.



ddavila06 said:


> super nice!


Thanks man!



fishyjoe24 said:


> you would be willing to sell some of the fry when they get big enough would you? i was thinking some apistos for my 125g when it's ready.


Not selling any of these now. If I did they would be unsexed juvies. I cant put a price on a conditioned adult.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow! Excellent looking fish. I wouldn't mind getting a few juvies too. Where are you located?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Gordonrichards said:


> Wow! Excellent looking fish. I wouldn't mind getting a few juvies too. Where are you located?


Thanks. None are for sale tho.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

When / if they breed let us know in the forum!


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Very nice apisto.


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful fish, I really love the blue on the cheeks and the tail is just stunning!!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone. This pair is very active. He has really come around and nearly eats from my hand now. I am working on my second tank now. I will do my best to get these out to passionate keepers.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice picture.

But after seeing this variation I can never truly like any other apisto:










And no, you can't find them in the US.

--Nikolay


----------



## Trower (Jan 4, 2008)

Brilliant said:


> http://allthingsliving.com/live/components/com_joomgallery/img_originals/apistogramma_5/myaggie_20100709_1496791719.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow that is the best picture of an Agassizii I've ever seen! Great capture.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

niko said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> But after seeing this variation I can never truly like any other apisto:
> 
> ...


Ha sorry bro that looks like bubble gum to me.



Trower said:


> Wow that is the best picture of an Agassizii I've ever seen! Great capture.


Thanks its almost too easy to get pics of him now...maybe I can have my cake and eat it too...I mean get this same pic without the bit of algae...haha.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

what apisto is that niko?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I am not 100% sure but it looks like I got two males and three females out of the group I wrote about in the 30g.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

> And no, you can't find them in the US.


I have one that looks a lot like that. It was sold to me as apisto agassizi fire red. I got it when it was young and thought it was a female, but now I'm quite sure mine is a male.

I'm not really a fan. I would definitely trade it for a standard or wild apisto agassizi female to go with my red tail male.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I just caught some young fish...a probable male and female. I took photos of them in a specimen tank and plan to put them on auction soon.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

The pair survived the move and Ive got a much better camera now. Ive also got a new apisto coming that should be one of the best Ive ever owned.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing pics, if none are for sale, at least let us know where you got yours from?
I got some from Mike at Southern Apistos in Fl, several month a go, check out their pics
http://www.mtfb.com/SouthernApistos/PhotoGallery.htm


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you. I have groups of unsexed juvies and young probable pairs for sale on occasion.

I buy my apistos from Dave Soares - apistodave on aquabid is one way to get them and Mark Denaro - Anubias Design.com. Both are exceptional sources worthy of reference.

This particular fish came from Mark. Its not the fish I purchased and it wasnt labeled correctly when I purchased it. Clearly not a bad reflection on Mark or his supplier as I am thrilled with the fish. Thats just how it goes.

This fish is also rarely available. If you can obtain it the condition will most likely be poor. The wilds go through a pretty long trip. Again not a bad reflection as I am willing to go through the same again.

Another chance you take is sex. I just purchased a large group of apistos, my largest bunch yet. I will be lucky to get two pairs out of a dozen fish.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

She is caring for her first brood at the new house. 

I also have a new possible pair of bitaeniata Curutu that is sure to knock your socks off.


----------



## sgtbones (Feb 11, 2008)

Great photo. Just picked up a pair from my LFS and they are quickly becoming my favorite fish in the tank. Any tips on breeding?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for your comment and thanks again for the idea. I wrote an article on breeding the fish.

Update to anyone insterested...my Curutu is indeed a pair and spawned for the first time. I noticed the female caring for the LARGE brood yesterday.


----------

